# Very New To Omegas... Which Vintage Model



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

which vintage omegas will be worth the search? abit of history on why?

pictures if any?

cheers!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Wha?

Give us half a clue, Omegas back-catalogue stretches a LOOOONG way!

What styles do you like (dress, diver, chronograph) and what are you prepared to spend?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How long is a piece of string? :wink2:


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

in that case, diver and chronos? tks!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Divers:

The de-facto Omega dive watch is the Seamaster.

My personal fave is the simple looking Seamaster 60, but there are all manner of styles available.

Have a look at the original Seamaster 300 - loads of those about and a decent re-build will set you back Â£1500 with an original as much as double.

If you like the retro look, take a peek at the Seamaster 200m pilot line from the 70's - I've been after one of those for ages but never had the cash to hand when one pops up.

Expect to pay Â£500-Â£700 for a rough one and up to Â£2k for a minter.

Chronographs:

Again, the Speedmaster is the best known Omega Chronograph by far.

A good Speedmaster Professional (moonwatch) is going to cost you Â£2000 give or take, but variants such as the mkII and mkIV can be had for Â£1000-Â£1500 in decent shape.

My favourite chrono is the 1970's Seamaster chronograph with 1040 movement. These can be found as cheap as Â£800 and look the business.

If you want something a bit more recognisable, the Seamaster running an 861 calibre (also known as the 'Jedi') is a forum favourite, but they can set you back Â£2k+

If you want something a bit unusual have a look at the Omega (Seamaster) Memomatic. Very rare watch but sensible money, with Â£1000 being about the current going rate.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Kev as always is on the button, and of all those the 'Moonwatch' is almost certainly the most iconic as are the earlier versions of the Speedmaster or Seamaster with the 321 calibre, if a little pricey ! ... I'll just add in the Dynamic Chronograph, often overlooked .... a bit of an unusual one of Omega's chronos if Pilot Watches are your thing.... .....


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

kev. thanks!! very nice information... i will be going along those directions!


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

mike, i like unusual watches. especially from an established brand. thanks


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

You won't go far wrong with a Speedmaster Professional (Moonwatch). In my view they are every bit as iconic and classically designed as the Rolex Submariner - and is certainly as instantly recogniseable.

Even if you ignore (admittedly, the very hard to ignore) NASA association, it is still a superb implementation of a fully integrated, mechanical chronograph, in a style that effortlessly carries off a tool-watch look, as well as a dress suit watch all in the same package. It looks completely at home on black leather straps, brown leather, tan leather, steel bracelet, NATO, even the unfeasibly long NASA velcro strap, you name it - it just seems to look right.

For the modern incarnation, just dive in for the current model (3570.50) with 1861 movement, which you can pick up for around Â£1800 to Â£2000 used. Sometimes cheaper, sometimes more expensive depending on condition (boxes, papers etc.) watches with the slightly earlier 861 movement are also readily available. If you want to get even closer to the "original moonwatch" model, try looking for models with the 321 "column wheel" movement, but they can command premium prices as befits their collectable status.

And of course, there are many other variations to consider: limited editions, 50th year anniversary versions, even complete boxed sets for every Gemini and Apollo mission (Good luck on getting hold of one of those...). And that's before you start looking at MkII's, MkIII's, MkIV's, the automatics, F300 Speedsonic versions, Racing versions, "Reduced" versions etc. But - just like the Submariner - there is only one Moonwatch.

Any way you choose - it's a watch which is unlikely to lose it's appeal or value and collecting just variations of Speedmasters offers plenty of scope in itself.

Enjoy.


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

very nice information! you are potential for my wife's to-kill list...  hehe.. cheers!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Here we go, I love this photo - wish it was mine!!!

A better man than I will be able to catalogue the lot of these accurately, but very quickly we have:

Top row - Seamaster 60 (?) A trio of Speedmasters, a matching pair of Seamaster 'Soccer Timer' chronographs (two!?!) and a rare Chronostop Bullhead.

Second row - Seamaster 300, Seamaster 200, PloProf, unsure, Flightmaster x 2 (910 and 911?), Pilot line speedmaster mk 3 with blue horizon subdials!

Third row - 'Anakin' Seamaster, pair of 1040 Seamaster chronographs, pair of Speedmaster Mk II's, Seamaster 200m 'Shom', Seamaster 861 chronograph.

Bottom row - Speedmaster mk V, Speedmaster mk 4.5, Speedmaster 125, Chrono/Quartz 'Albatross', Speedsonic, Omega Time Computer x 2

If you can't find something you like there, then you're wasting your time looking at Omega and are officially beyond all help!!


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Kev the one you aren't sure of is a Seamaster 120m Chronograph. Jack had one.

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/SM120c.html


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Yep 910 Cal Flightmaster is the left one & 911 Cal is the right one.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Edit - a quick google shows the unknown in the middle of the second row to be a 'Big Blue' Seamaster chronograph, and another 1040 movement.

I've never seen one of those in the flesh, looks nice!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> Kev the one you aren't sure of is a Seamaster 120m Chronograph. Jack had one.
> 
> http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/SM120c.html


Yep, good spot. Just found it on a google search as you updated!

176.0004


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

First on top row is a Seamaster 300 first variant. Glad I've still got one of Jack's books


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree with a lot of what Kev says - just to put some flesh on those wordy bones (and show off the watch Emma mentioned above)

Here's the Seamaster 60



And the original Seamaster 300 (a 14755)



Which then became this



Before morphing into the Bond 2381, via way of this





(TBC)


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Various other Seamaster oddities happened along the way, such as this Chronostop



This Chrono



And this Cosmic 2000



or even this Cal 600



(TBC)


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Then there are Speedmasters - Pro and MkII



And Emma may recognise these beauties - a lovely Dynamic



And a Chronostop Driver (which Kev also had a hand in)



Final few coming up - nice Flightmaster 910 anyone?



And just because it's my latest addition, a presentable 2254 Seamaster



A credible partner to those vintage 300's from a couple of posts above

So many to chose from, so few wrists...


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

whats with the cosmic and dynamics??


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=51824 on Dynamics


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

did some research...apparently seamaster cosmic is a "crazy"watch with the casing design and the need to use air pressure to pop out the case. i like the design alot, but i like to look inside so not touching these!!

thanks for the info on dynamic.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cosmic 2000 and Dynamic are both front-loaders (movement comes out by removing the glass), so avoid if you're thinking of peeping inside!


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

hmmm... so if there are those with acrylic crystal, i can still pick the crystal with a crystal tool? and access the movement?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

How about an Omega Mariner MK 1


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

lp1974 said:


> hmmm... so if there are those with acrylic crystal, i can still pick the crystal with a crystal tool? and access the movement?


You can - I've found the Dynamic a little more tricky than a regular acrylic crystal due to it's profile, but once you've removed the crystal, popped the stem (it's a two-piece stem) and rotated the movement a few degrees, it will come out the front. It's a lot easier with the appropriate Omega tool (107), but these are hard to find.

The Cosmic is a different kettle of fish - the seals are likely to be rock-hard, and will hold the case together. You really need new seals if you're going to remove a Cosmic movement.


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi there

been away for a while but would really value your advice.

I recently bought on a well known auction site (I was in a rush but no drink had been taken!) a 1990s Omega Dynamic date. Always wanted one ever since I got the chrono version.

However.......in my haste I didn't notice 3 important things:

Date wheel is yellow with black numerals,

Movement is unsigned and looks very cheap

It was in Singapore.....

It arrived today and the strange thing is that its very nice and appears to be keeping good time. However it does not hack and the quick set date does not work.

Is there any point in getting it sorted ( are replacement eta movements cheap and easy to get hold of and can the date wheel be sourced) out or should I just go down the refund line?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if thats a pic of the movment of the watch you bought, you do realise its a fake?

the movement should be decorated like this (this is the chrono version)










non chrono version


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for that - I was hoping against hope that it wasn't!

No serial number on case either - looks like a refund then!

Any ideas where I can get a real one?

here's a pic of dial - quite a good fake.... apart from the date wheel


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not aware of the dynamic being faked, but that's definitely the wrong movement. It shoukd have a cal 1108 which is based on the eta 2892, you may be able to replace the movement quite cheaply for the eta one.

Here's a thought - what are the Numbersunder the hairspring? It could be that somebody has already done this.

My bet is its a Frankenstein, not an outright fake


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, one more thought - if you can't get a refund and decide to sell, please let me know - I have a project in mind


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Dick Browne said:


> I'm not aware of the dynamic being faked, but that's definitely the wrong movement. It shoukd have a cal 1108 which is based on the eta 2892, you may be able to replace the movement quite cheaply for the eta one.
> 
> Here's a thought - what are the Numbersunder the hairspring? It could be that somebody has already done this.
> 
> My bet is its a Frankenstein, not an outright fake


thanks for the advice - anyone know where i could source an eta movement?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive owned one of these , the numbers colours dont looks right to me (well compared to the one i had) , thats all i can see from that small pic, i'd just send it back as fake.

on your pic the index markers and numbers look the same colour yellow, if you look at these (which is what mine was like) they are different shades



















either way, with that movement is a fake.


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice - I think there's a lot wrong with it so will get refund. But if anyone knows of one up for grabs I would be interested!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

for one of these you are looking at Â£375-450 , dont know what you paid for that.


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

pugster said:


> for one of these you are looking at Â£375-450 , dont know what you paid for that.


Â£425 - this was half the price of every other dynamic on the well known auction site - I should have smelled a rat then. But the seller has agreed to full refund inc postage - i will go through the resolution centre to make sure!

If they are to be had for this money over here I will definitely look around - any hints as to where to look?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Mine was either bought from here or over on tz( i cant rember which one) , they come up occasionally on both forums, tbh i wish i'd not sold mine as it was the full set with the tin.

* one on a bracelet recently sold on tz for 470


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

pugster said:


> * one on a bracelet recently sold on tz for 470


They seem to be going up in price quite quickly these days and they are a nice watch, it's a question of grabbing one if you see it at the right price !


----------



## womblingfree (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the Geneves from the 50's and early 60's, the ones with the swirly script. Such a lovely, elegant and simple design.










Currently I'm searching for an RAF 6b/159 from WWII. Again, lovely simplicity.


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

womblingfree said:


> I love the Geneves from the 50's and early 60's, the ones with the swirly script. Such a lovely, elegant and simple design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love both of those, how much could you get one for?


----------



## frstag (Feb 14, 2008)

My tale of woe continues - its a salutary tale.....

Have sent my dodgy dynamic back via FedEx - vendor agreed to refund in full: here's hoping!

but the very next day I received a vat bill for Â£60 from hmrc via FedEx. Never imagined that wouldhappen . However, I'm assured its refundable as I have returned the watch.

I have learned my lesson and will stick to uk vendors next time (oh and ensure the watch has the right movement in it too!)

Cheers

Matt


----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

Good advice, always stick to UK vendors matt!


----------

